# A little bit of improv



## LarryShone

I had been away from the piano for quite a while-life has a habit of getting in the way, especially when you have kids off school for the summer!
Anyway I sat down and just started noodling with minor keys-I tend to favour minor or sharp keys. 
I hadn't intended to record anything -I didnt plan it like I normally would do and so I just used the selfie camera on my phone. Hence the image is reversed and the sound quality isnt great. But I have discovered that doing this is a good way of getting ideas for pieces to develop later. Getting it recorded helps me remember it. I dont read music so I play by ear. And improvising is such fun. You never know where it might lead you...


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> I had been away from the piano for quite a while-life has a habit of getting in the way, especially when you have kids off school for the summer!
> Anyway I sat down and just started noodling with minor keys-I tend to favour minor or sharp keys.
> I hadn't intended to record anything -I didnt plan it like I normally would do and so I just used the selfie camera on my phone. Hence the image is reversed and the sound quality isnt great. But I have discovered that doing this is a good way of getting ideas for pieces to develop later. Getting it recorded helps me remember it. I dont read music so I play by ear. And improvising is such fun. You never know where it might lead you...


I like what your doing, only one remark, I do hear some strange noises when you put your fingers on the keyboard .


----------



## LarryShone

Pugg said:


> I like what your doing, only one remark, I do hear some strange noises when you put your fingers on the keyboard .


Thats because I used the front camera of my phone. Its quite low resolution. The audio is awful! I have other pieces recorded on my camera which sound better but I'm loathe to share them because I'm at beginner level and I'll just get shot down on here.


----------

